# Air bag warning light (redo)



## mechagrover (Jul 9, 2003)

First of all, my apologies to Gimp for redoing a locked thread. If this is an offense please delete this thread.

I'm sorry for not checking on the post sooner, but YES it really does reset the airbag light if you use the dome light/door ajar button. No joke.

Here is the thread where I first read of the trick and it really does work:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9838&highlight=air+bag+light

(props to lovemysan for finding it before)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

No offense...I actually appreciate the explanation.


----------



## chazz (Apr 20, 2004)

*Airbag light flashing on 96 Altima GXE*

I am new to posts so bear w/me. My name is Charly & I own a 96 Nissan Altima GXE, 2.4L engine w/100,000 miles. I am having problems w/airbag light blinking. It didn't start until I was trying to open glove box that is locked & evidently broken (still can't get into the damn thing). Could I have jarred something? I know that if light stays in fixed position then something is wrong w/airbag, but if blinking I was told sensor needs resetting. I was worried due to airbag recalls on 95-96 models. I changed fuse under dashboard on driver side thinking that would take care of problem-it didn't. Called Nissan dealership & they charge $82 for them to recalibrate computer (40 min work according to them). Started searching web & found forum. My question is can I recalibrate myself by doing the dome light/door sensor trick on a 96. From what I/ve read it's not a hoax. Any other suggestions? I am a woman & when dealerships see me coming they jack the price up cause they think I'm stupid when it comes to cars- Don't think so!! Thanks in advance.

Chazz :fluffy:


----------



## Housefly7k (Apr 25, 2004)

:thumbup: Thank You NissanForums.com :thumbup: 

I own a 1995 Sentra GXE, at first the airbag light was always on, then I checked the fusebox and discovered there was no fuse.

I inserted a new fuse and the light started blinking.

After checking nissanforums.com I tried the door ajar button reset and it WORKED. 

Again thanks to whoever posted this amazing tip.


----------



## chazz (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi everyone. I posted about airbag light blinking. I tried the "hoax" & I'll be damned if it didn't work!!! thanks for posting the tip it saved me $$$$.


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

Hey - well I'll be....it works...had to do it twice (dont think i was pressing down firmly enough for all 7), but hot damn if it didnt work!!! thanks greatly....


----------



## dragan (Jul 6, 2002)

worked for me, too! Thanks.



mechagrover said:


> First of all, my apologies to Gimp for redoing a locked thread. If this is an offense please delete this thread.
> 
> I'm sorry for not checking on the post sooner, but YES it really does reset the airbag light if you use the dome light/door ajar button. No joke.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randallcblitz (Oct 11, 2006)

It works It works It really works! Turn the ignition switch on but don't start the engine push the ajar button 7 times you will see the ajar door light on the dash go off and on as you do this. Then start the engine the airbag light will come on for a few seconds like it is suppose too when you start the car and then go off and stay off. It worked for me and saved allot of money.


----------



## sanjeev555 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I read about this light reset thing and I have the same problem with my airbag light, as it keeps blinking. I own a 96 Nissan Sentra GXE.

Could someone please tell me where I can find the Door Ajar sensor button or Dome light. I am just not able to find it in my car. 

Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sanjeev555 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I read about this light reset thing and I have the same problem with my airbag light, as it keeps blinking. I own a 96 Nissan Sentra GXE.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? The dome light is the light on the roof of the car that turns on when you open the door. The door ajar sensor is a little rubber boot that is on the bottom of the B pillar. If you push it in the dome light will turn off. Are you sure you looked? These are VERY obvious items.


----------



## sanjeev555 (Oct 30, 2006)

wes said:


> Are you serious? The dome light is the light on the roof of the car that turns on when you open the door. The door ajar sensor is a little rubber boot that is on the bottom of the B pillar. If you push it in the dome light will turn off. Are you sure you looked? These are VERY obvious items.


hey, thanks for the reply! Im sorry, I never knew the dome light was the name for the light on the roof of the car. Maybe Im just too dumb at car lingo.

Anyways, could you please give me some more details on what exactly the B pillar is and where I would find it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sanjeev555 said:


> hey, thanks for the reply! Im sorry, I never knew the dome light was the name for the light on the roof of the car. Maybe Im just too dumb at car lingo.
> 
> Anyways, could you please give me some more details on what exactly the B pillar is and where I would find it.


The B pillar is where the seat belt mounts too. just behind the drivers head. That pillar extends from roof to unibody. At the bottom of the B-Pillar there is a switch that gets pressed in by the door when it is closed. Again, open the door and inspect this area, it is VERY obvious.


----------



## krjen22 (Nov 6, 2006)

mechagrover said:


> First of all, my apologies to Gimp for redoing a locked thread. If this is an offense please delete this thread.
> 
> I'm sorry for not checking on the post sooner, but YES it really does reset the airbag light if you use the dome light/door ajar button. No joke.
> 
> ...


This is awesome!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH for this tip. It worked for me too. (Sorry if I am not doing this right, but this is a first time I am posting a thread.)


----------

